# freeze dried fruits and veggies



## gstice (Jan 19, 2012)

My little hedgie won't eat fruits or veggies. I have been told to keep offering them to him and help him realize it is food. I was wondering if giving him something like this http://www.zilla-rules.com/products/foo ... it-mix.htm is ok. All of the fruits are on the safe list according to another post. My hope was that this way the remaining fruit wouldn't go bad before I could use them. They also have a veggie mix.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I just wanted to bump this up.

Fruits and veggies aren't a necessary part of a hedgehog's diet. Mostly we offer them to try to give them some variety, but seeing as fruits and veggies aren't a part of their natural diet, I personally don't think it's a big deal if your hog won't eat them.  

With that said, I have no idea how freeze dried fruits and veggies would go over. Freeze dried bugs can cause fecal impactions, but I'm not sure if that's because of the fact that they're freeze dried or if the impactions are due to something else. :? 

Hopefully Nancy, Kalandra, or LizardGirl see this and can help answer your question. When it comes to freeze dried food, I wouldn't take advice about this from anyone except an experienced owner or someone who has actually fed freeze dried fruits & veggies.


----------

